# Pelvic Ultrasound/ Office Visit



## mcollins007 (Oct 10, 2012)

whats the best way to bill for a pelvic ultrasound? Do you bill with an office visit or do the procedure separate?


----------



## mcnaryk (Oct 10, 2012)

mcollins007 said:


> whats the best way to bill for a pelvic ultrasound? Do you bill with an office visit or do the procedure separate?



I think it depends on what the physician's notes support. When I was in OB/GYN and a patient came in for abdominal pain for example, she was not scheduled for the ultrasound coming into the appointment and we didn't plan ahead of time to do the ultrasound, but through the course of the office visit to rule out the cause of her pain, the doctor decided to do the ultrasound. In this case, we billed an E/M with modifier 25 and the ultrasound. Now, if the patient is coming in to check viability of early pregnancy or as a follow-up for an ovarian cyst or something and we know going in that an ultrasound will be done, then just the ultrasound was billed and we figured that a minimal E/M was included in the ultrasound charge. Anyone else have any ideas??


----------



## arochier (Nov 8, 2018)

We have a provider in our Women's Clinic who is interested in doing trans-vaginal and trans-abdominal ultrasounds. We are looking into getting the equipment for that, but our question is does she have to have any special credentials to bill for those?


----------

